# Black Tank Chemicals



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I was putting chemicals into my toilet black tank, and it was "toss-ins", I think, by Thetford. Came in a can with a lid on it. At any rate, I had been overwhelmed by the severe strong odor, every time I opened the can.......seemed to just take the top of my head off!! Well, I tossed the last two in, and was taking the can to the trash, when I just happened to notice it said "Contains Chemicals Known to Cause Cancer". I'm like "oh, poop!" (no pun intended).















So, here I am with this cancer-causing agent, been breathing the fumes, and notice it is known to cause cancer. The moral of the story?? Read the label. It's IMPOSSIBLE not to breathe in these really strong odors when you open the can......it's not like you have a robot on stand-by to open the can and toss the things in!!








Just wanted everyone to be aware.
Darlene action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

EVERYTHING causes cancer in a high enough dose and just about everything sold in California has a warning that says something like "This product contains agents known to the state of California to cause cancer" they don't say what the agent is or how many tons you have to swim in to cause it but the lawyers there are just covering their butts.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Andy, you need to take it all with a grain of salt.

That said, there are some pretty nasty tank cleaners out there. They seem to break down into two types, those with Formaldehyde, and those without. As Formaldehyde is an exceeding toxic substance, you can guess what type I use!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I figure it is just a matter of time before the formaldahyde based stuff is banned. 
I always use the "green" type in the black tank. I have, on occasion, run some of the blue formaldahyde type through the grey tank to de-odorized it.

Bob


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

This is interesting though, what chemicals do people use?

I bought some toilet chemicals at a local hardware store in their RV department and I am fairly happy with it, except when it's very hot - then I can really smell the odors.

I'll have to get them name of it...

<threadjack>
So what do people use and what's your level of satisfaction?
</threadjack>


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We use Enviro-Chem from Camping World. It is enzyme based (no Formaldehyde), and works very well. Along with a good tank maintainence program (Calgon rinses, etc.) we have had zero issues and no smell. Even on the hottest days.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Just don't drink it or bathe with it and you should be fine...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We've only camped the one time and used the aqua-kem that came in our goody box from the dealer. I will go and get the enzyme stuff next time I'm out. By the way, did you notice the sticker by the door of your Outback? Here's mine, I don't think we're ever safe from the big "C" no matter what









Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I am soooo sorry, I reduced those I promise!! I must go back to photo posting 101

Dawn shy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Skippershe - that is perfect. Since I did not buy mine in California I do not have that sticker so I must be safe, or am I?????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

! I forgot that most of you are not in California...I guess we would be the only ones in jeopardy since the cancer causing agents wouldn't appear until the Outback crosses the Calif. state line


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> This is interesting though, what chemicals do people use?
> 
> <threadjack>
> So what do people use and what's your level of satisfaction?
> ...


I use the dry Odor-los, you can order it through Camping World. It doesn't contain any formaldehyde, is easy to use, and works very well to control black tank smells - makes them non-existent really.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I found some citrus scented ones, at Walmart. No "take the top of your head off" odor, and doesn't contain formaldehyde.
Darlene action


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I found some citrus scented ones, at Walmart. No "take the top of your head off" odor, and doesn't contain formaldehyde.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]124780[/snapback]​


Darlene, I thought you were using tubes of body wash as your black tank chemical of choice?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > I found some citrus scented ones, at Walmart.Â No "take the top of your head off" odor, and doesn't contain formaldehyde.
> ...


Yep, Bob!! You're ABSOLUTELY right!! That stuff smells SO good!! It will overpower any odor that poop can make!!








Darlene action


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I ran across some green granular stuff called TST Max. No formaldehyde, has a built-in one dose pour spout and it doesn't smell too bad at all. Easy to use and store and we have had good results. I think it contains coconut soup that cleans the tank and lubricates sensors. You can use it in the grey tank too. Wal-Mart has it, so does Camping World.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, that was an interesting sticker. It is a good thing that the state of California is so protective that they show everything to cause cancer. They take it to the extreme.

If you want to be safer you could use some dishwashing soap. It does not make alot of bubbles. You can add it after you dump with a few bowls full of water to swish around while you drive home. Then dump at your storage location if they have a dump station.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's important to remember, eating and breathing are the two main causes of cancer. It's important to do neither in great amounts!

Thought I'd help everyone out with that.


----------

